# HSUS at it again in VA.



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Remember all that hugging and holding hands VADHA did with HSUS on Sunday hunting? Well they're going to repay the favor. Check out issue #1 for them. See no good deed goes unpunished. They have the money and the support to go at it from a different way.



> Don't worry; we'll prep you beforehand with tips for lobbying and an overview of the number one priority bill in Virginia that we'll focus on -- *legislation to protect Virginia's hunting dogs*.


BTW they spell protect differently.

http://action.humanesociety.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=7629.0&dlv_id=10382


----------



## 57 hop (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm surprised!
Seems all I hear about is getting rid of hunting dogs...:dog1:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

57 hop said:


> I'm surprised!
> Seems all I hear about is getting rid of hunting dogs...:dog1:


No not all hunting dogs. Just people who use deer dogs unethically.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

57 hop said:


> I'm surprised!
> Seems all I hear about is getting rid of hunting dogs...:dog1:


LOL ! HSUS's idea of protection isn't what the chases will want to see.


----------



## vabass (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe the Virginia Dog Hunters Alliance will think twice before they show up in agreement with HSUS and try to take away hunting rights from all hunters next time.


----------

